# More and More Kitties



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Well not only did we beat our record, we ain't stopping. At 20 now! Here's a few pics:

This one my dad said he looked for for about an hour...lone behold he was about 3 feet away from the set. These damn things can BLEND IN. 









Another good lookin kitty









Now that I'm back down here at school I went ahead and brought my stuff down with me. Only could find about 4 good locations and so I set them. Less than a week later, this little guy comes along. Not bad for a short period! I got more cats workin this area too, now comes the waiting game again!









Here's the set, pretty nice natural walkthrough


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

good job man. sorry i never gave you a call, i didn't see your pm until late last night. i went and made a few more sets today. where are you trapping at? i think i might know where that walk through set is if your in the region i'm thinking of.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Out around Happy Jack. I can't remember the name of the picnic ground. It a ways back above that picnic ground. I'm trying to stay back away from everything so I don't get messed with too much. I'm in line to run them again next sunday if you wanna ride along. Hopefully the weather holds out, I wouldn't mind getting a few more out but there's just not enough snow to get back to the places I wanna be.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i hear ya about that snow up there. i've had my truck stuck 5 or six times this year alone. i've got 3 places i'm sure i'll get some cats at but i can't get into them. i might get some snow shoes though if i can't get the activity i want.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm really hoping we get some, then I can get back in where I wanna be with my sled and throw a few more out. I've got at least another 8 sets that I'd catch a cat at but it's no use tearing up a machine.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

good looking cats! Nice work man.

xdeano


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i went and checked my cat sets today, had one that looked like it might have generated some interest or the wind shifted some stuff. a few feet away from the set i found a pee spot in the snow. so i made a set there too, and i feel very confident about it. i'm throwing steel all over the vedauwoo glen area, and i've supplemented it with as many snares as i can find trails for. i should have a half dozen soft-catch traps comin in this week (bought them off a guy on another forum for 30 bucks) and i am bound and determined to catch at least one cat this season.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

soft catch traps aren't the best traps to be using in my honest opinion. They have a tendency of freezing the foot off by lack of circulation. Cat's are kind of weak, and give up pretty easy so for them slipping out i wouldn't worry about it. A good old laminated and offset jawed steel trap works better for circulation issues. Something to keep in mind on your next buy.

xdeano


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks xdeano. i've never used softcatch but i had heard that the rubber jaws allow for better circulation in the foot. i wouldn't say that i bought the traps because they were softcatch, yeah i was curious but i was way more interested in getting them for 5 bucks apeice.

i know that offset laminated jaws allow for better circulation and i could have sworn that somewhere i heard/read that softcatch did the same thing. these are some strange traps, i'm not sure what brand they are. nothing i've seen before.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nope the rubber jaw incases the foot and cuts off circulation. It's in the BMP's on most trappers guides. And in doing so it'll make all the fur on the paw to slip, so if you're doing any taxidermy with them the one foot will look funny. Take a picture and post it and we might be able to ID it for you.

It sure sounds like a good bunny huger trap, the trap is good when dealing with the general public, because it sure sounds nice. I'd pick a steel jaw trap any day. Hold by the knuckles in the fingers not by the skin, allowing circulation.

xdeano


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Any offset jaw has alot more holding power as well. Levers can come alot higher on the jaws when you catch something. I've held on to cats by the toes with offsets a few times where I know I'd have lost him with most other soft catches or just regular traps.


----------

